# No Crop Plugin for Lightroom



## lead4blade (Mar 11, 2017)

Hello! Does anybody know any plugin for Lightroom for making no crop square images (copied and blurred background) like InstaShot and InstaSquare for Android?  Need that very much at work. Considering time a very expensive resource, exporting an image to Photoshop then copying the layer, scaling it and applying Gaussian blur is not a great option, but that's exactly what I do. Thanks!


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 11, 2017)

No, I don't think there is one. The underlying reason is that plugins that apply adjustments generally need to create a preset in memory. Since presets don't support cropping, neither can plugins.


----------



## lead4blade (Mar 11, 2017)

johnbeardy said:


> No, I don't think there is one. The underlying reason is that plugins that apply adjustments generally need to create a preset in memory. Since presets don't support cropping, neither can plugins.


Thanks for relpy. That's pretty much sad.


----------

